# The Professor's Song of the Week



## Professor Fate (Sep 28, 2006)

so, i did this a loooong time ago on Specktra just because music is my passion therefore,i share it.i have a huge and very diverse catalogue, 
so i will try to mix it up a bit week to week. i was thinking of maybe doing a song of the day instead of song of the week just because i have sooooo much......i guess it depends on the response from the resident specktraheads.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






now that i have got my hands on the sampler of Killswitch Engage's upcoming album "As Daylight Dies". i will post my favorite song off of it.

Killswitch Engage - My curse

http://www.haggardforums.com/fuckyou...20my_curse.mp3


Right click,Saves As....please.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 29, 2006)

If I can ever figure out how to post music,  I'll get some of my faves up here.


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 1, 2006)

Killswitch is one of my favorites!! Nice choice


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 2, 2006)

This is a great idea.  If only my highspeed wasn't all f***'ed up at the moment.  Hopefully I can get it fixed and have a listen by this weekend.  I have reverted to dial-up and IT IS MISERABLE!

I look forward to your future posts.  I always ask people what they listen too.  It is the best way to find new music.  A lot of times you are pleasantly surprised by something you think you wouldn't like.


----------



## Professor Fate (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_This is a great idea.  If only my highspeed wasn't all f***'ed up at the moment.  Hopefully I can get it fixed and have a listen by this weekend.  I have reverted to dial-up and IT IS MISERABLE!

I look forward to your future posts.  I always ask people what they listen too.  It is the best way to find new music.  A lot of times you are pleasantly surprised by something you think you wouldn't like._

 

i find what you said about finding new music to be very true. i used to be very closed minded about my music.i finally opened up and discovered some of my favorite bands with the help of others sharing their music.

i hope you get that high speed fixed soon! i am about to post another song.


----------



## angeldust (Oct 23, 2006)

new song new song new song.
converge just came out with their new cd. upload them !


----------



## Professor Fate (Oct 23, 2006)

i don't have any converge....just not a fan.i may have to check the new stuff out. i have posted a new song thread here.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57071


----------

